# Nice Watch Shame About The................



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Dial? Do you suppose it was dial cleaner gone bad or someone hung it up to dry after some repainting? Thought it was on the crystal distortion but decided its not!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

is it repairable james? or will it need a new face?


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Is the tachymetre attached to the crystal and just peeling off?


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I tried to figure it out, noticed on fleabay and no the scale is on the dial.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

rondeco said:


> The scale is a water slide decal on the back of the crystal , it's a common and annoying problem on watches of this ilk .
> 
> It's a real shame too as the crystals are unobtainable , here's mine .


Hi Ron, what a fantastic watch







I thought you'd sold this one.


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Ron,

Why?



rondeco said:


> It's a real shame too as the crystals are unobtainable , here's mine .


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

I'd keep it the way it is. Adds character to the watch, IMO.

Doc.


----------



## debwhyte (Aug 22, 2007)

Gorgeous watch tho!


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

rondeco said:


> As far as I know the only crystals available with any type of printed track are from Sternkreuz and they only make one with a black on white minute track . Do you know of a source for this type of crystal ?.


I know that one of the Omega Speedmasters has a similarly printed crystal, .... maybe the the MKII ? worth a check on Chuck Maddox's pages Chuck's Website


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Ron,

I just saw yur reply. Have yu tried a dial maker?

Bertrand



rondeco said:


> Hi Dave ,
> 
> A guy has asked me to hold it for him until the first week of October so it _should_ be gone next week .
> 
> ...


----------



## shaun (Aug 4, 2007)

couldn't you just remove the tachy decal from the crystal?


----------

